# 3 Must-Have Garden Power Tools



## John787 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks you so much for your kind help that is really good article.


----------



## Stephanie_Suesan_Smith (Jun 30, 2010)

I live in heavy clay/blackland soil with lots of bermuda grass. It just chews those little Mantis up and spits them up. I used to have a heavy rototiller, but can't run it anymore. I have to get someone to come out with a tractor and disk to break the garden out. Have you had any such trouble with your Mantis?


----------



## Woodworking_Guy (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw a mantis in action last summer and was pretty impressed, hey Stephanie I didn't notice the Mantis having any problems when I saw it but it wasn't as rough of ground as you described, never seen the weed claw though, looks interesting


----------

